# Ever used magnetic dog collar



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

for arthritis? You know how people sometimes wear magnetic bracelets for arthritis? Well they make dog collars for arthritis and I wondered if anyone had ever had any results. My friend suggested it to me.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

newfiesmum said:


> for arthritis? You know how people sometimes wear magnetic bracelets for arthritis? Well they make dog collars for arthritis and I wondered if anyone had ever had any results. My friend suggested it to me.


A friend of mine has used the Bio flow collars on a couple of her old dogs and she swears by them, in fact she bought the bioflow bracelet as well, and she says it works on her too as the has bad pain especially in one arm and shoulder.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

I had a bioflo collar for Indie, didn't see any difference, it's floating about somewhere.....


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Banjo has the Bioflow one & his back legs were no where near as stiff in the mornings with it on


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

I was talking about something similar to a friend of mine the other day (about bioflow horse boots though). My neddy (C.J.) severed a tendon and was written off by the vet, who was adament he would never recover from such a serious injury, never mind come back into work (I'll add that this was Rossdales Vet Hospital, where all the race horses go with injuries- so they know what they are doing). Every 6 months he would go down for ultrasounds on the tendons and very minimal healing had happened between each visit. after 12 months, a friend suggested we use bioflow boots (the vet gave us 3 months as a last ditch attempt tp get him healed or he would strongly recommend PTS as 12 months box rest was not fair). For 3 months we used the boots for 23hours per day (over the top of stable bandages) and when he went back down for a scan the scans were incredible. Not only had the tendond healed, they had shown new tendon growth not just scar tissue!!! (apparently very very rare) Needless to say, the vet (Andrew Bathe) now recommends Bioflow boots all the time.

I must add, I am not a fan of hollistic medicine. I figure that when medicine started off as hollistic, the good stuff then became "medicine" and the bad stuff (no good stuff) remained as hollistic medicine. But magnetic boots most definitely seemed to have a positive effect on my horse, and within 6 months of the final scan, he was in full work and showing again.

My point being, what have you got to lose?


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

Don't waste your money. There is absolutely no evidence to show that magnets have any effect beyond placebo. The "magnetic force" of these gadgets are also unlikely to penetrate through their own covering!

It's a lot of pseudo scientific nonsense.

http://67.131.133.233/pdf/5101/5101JFP_OriginalResearch3.pdf

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1325112/


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

A friend of mine had a bioflow for her gshd, she had a very bad hip due to injury when she was young, so with age she got really bad especially in the winter. Within a couple of weeks i honestly couldnt believe the difference, unlike the previous year she was out everyday for walks during the winter. I would certainly try one.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> I was talking about something similar to a friend of mine the other day (about bioflow horse boots though). My neddy (C.J.) severed a tendon and was written off by the vet, who was adament he would never recover from such a serious injury, never mind come back into work (I'll add that this was Rossdales Vet Hospital, where all the race horses go with injuries- so they know what they are doing). Every 6 months he would go down for ultrasounds on the tendons and very minimal healing had happened between each visit. after 12 months, a friend suggested we use bioflow boots (the vet gave us 3 months as a last ditch attempt tp get him healed or he would strongly recommend PTS as 12 months box rest was not fair). For 3 months we used the boots for 23hours per day (over the top of stable bandages) and when he went back down for a scan the scans were incredible. Not only had the tendond healed, they had shown new tendon growth not just scar tissue!!! (apparently very very rare) Needless to say, the vet (Andrew Bathe) now recommends Bioflow boots all the time.
> 
> I must add, I am not a fan of hollistic medicine. I figure that when medicine started off as hollistic, the good stuff then became "medicine" and the bad stuff (no good stuff) remained as hollistic medicine. But magnetic boots most definitely seemed to have a positive effect on my horse, and within 6 months of the final scan, he was in full work and showing again.
> 
> My point being, *what have you got to lose?*


About £35, the original bioflo's aren't cheap. If I can find mine, and anyone wants to give it a go, they're welcome to it, the fastening clips a bit broken but still works, it's just the magnets that I found didn't work.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

all my oldies wear them... have done for years as regards to them not working i suppose its like most things it don't work for all of us. I won't be without them, not cheap but worth it imo.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

dexter said:


> all my oldies wear them... have done for years as regards to them not working i suppose its like most things it don't work for all of us. I won't be without them, not cheap but worth it imo.


So is a bioflow collar the same as a magnetic collar? I am confused now, sorry. I'll try anything if there is a hope it will work.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Yes it is magnets. Bioflow Direct-Bioflow magnetic bracelet-Bioflow bracelet-magnetic bracelet uk-Bioflow magnetic bracelet-magnetic health bracelet


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Old Shep said:


> Don't waste your money. There is absolutely no evidence to show that magnets have any effect beyond placebo. The "magnetic force" of these gadgets are also unlikely to penetrate through their own covering!
> 
> It's a lot of pseudo scientific nonsense.
> 
> http://67.131.133.233/pdf/5101/5101JFP_OriginalResearch3.pdf


There are also studies which show magnetic therapy has worked. This link shows several:

Magnetic Therapy - Magnetic Therapy for Pain

As for the magnetic force not penetrating through their own covering - one of the standard things a Bioflow salesperson will do is place a piece of metal on the palm of your hand, pass one of the bracelets underneath your hand, and let you see how it makes the metal jump about. So it's penetrating more than its own covering - it's penetrating through the skin and bones as well.

I've used magnetic collars for my dogs with great success, and I always wear a magnetic bracelet myself. It really does make a difference.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks. I think you have sold me on the idea, now all I need is find somewhere that makes them big enough for Joshua! 29" neck. I might have to get one made to order.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

newfiesmum said:


> Thanks. I think you have sold me on the idea, now all I need is find somewhere that makes them big enough for Joshua! 29" neck. I might have to get one made to order.


Anythings worth a try!! Its certainly not going to do him any harm, so you have nothing to lose and something to gain maybe. Hope it helps him.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Don't know if this is relevant or not, but when I was in hospital having my last lot of tests, my brain was stimulated with an electro magnet (obviously a lot more powerful and high tech than collars and such) but I noticed that during the "clicks" of the magnets (when being switched on), the pain in my back eased for a few seconds.... I have not been totally pain free for 6 years despite daily painkillers, but for the brief click, I had absolutely NO pain


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

newfiesmum said:


> Thanks. I think you have sold me on the idea, now all I need is find somewhere that makes them big enough for Joshua! 29" neck. I might have to get one made to order.


Someone came out from bioflow to my friends house as they do for humans took lots of information about the degree of stifness from her and fitted one there and then, if not they will order one for you.


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

I wear a bio-flow bracelet and have done for approx 8 years, not the same one I have had a few replacements. I wear it to stop severe headaches, which it does, I do find i have to wear it tight for it to work, I only ever take it off in the bath or shower. 
when the strap on my first one started to go after approx 18 months i decided not to bother getting another it was all mumbo jumbo, the headaches i had for years had gone away on their own. after 2 weeks of not wearing it the headaches returned.
I would never be without one now. 
I know numerous people who have used them on themselves and their animals to great effect. Including a scientist who when I first got one, told me how the explanation they gave was rubbish etc, just when i was feeling really stupid she pulled up her sleeve and said, but I wear one and it does work.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Tanya1989 said:


> Don't know if this is relevant or not, but when I was in hospital having my last lot of tests, my brain was stimulated with an electro magnet (obviously a lot more powerful and high tech than collars and such) but I noticed that during the "clicks" of the magnets (when being switched on), the pain in my back eased for a few seconds.... I have not been totally pain free for 6 years despite daily painkillers, but for the brief click, I had absolutely NO pain


Sounds ghastly!



haeveymolly said:


> Someone came out from bioflow to my friends house as they do for humans took lots of information about the degree of stifness from her and fitted one there and then, if not they will order one for you.


Thanks for that. The biggest I have found is 26 1/2 inches and Joshua is 29 inches. They won't do one to order.

I shall try your suggestion and see what happens. Thanks.


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

Spellweaver said:


> There are also studies which show magnetic therapy has worked. This link shows several:
> 
> Magnetic Therapy - Magnetic Therapy for Pain
> 
> ...


The page you linked to is not science based. Even so, it states:
"Since scientific support for its use is so limited, it's difficult to determine how magnetic therapy might promote healing. ".

If you read the science you will see that the studies which showed a positive result have all been flawed (mostly because they were either not blinded to begin with or were unblinded because of the way they were carried out.

If magnet therapy actually worked, then why doesn't a MRI scanner (an extremely powerful magnet) cure ailments?

The answer is that they don't. There is absolutly not one jot of proper evidence that they work beyond placebo (and before anyone says dogs aren't suceptable to placebo : they are when the evidence is not empirical and rests on the owners responses. Owners are influenced by placebo).


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Old Shep said:


> The page you linked to is not science based. Even so, it states:
> "Since scientific support for its use is so limited, it's difficult to determine how magnetic therapy might promote healing. ".
> 
> If you read the science you will see that the studies which showed a positive result have all been flawed (mostly because they were either not blinded to begin with or were unblinded because of the way they were carried out.
> ...


But you dont walk around or sleep in an MRI scanner or at least I would'nt like to try :yikes:

When you are trying to help ease pain in your beloved dogs anything is worth a try & if it works :thumbsup:


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

This type of treatment will always have its believers and its non-believers,the bottom line is if it works for your animal then that is all that is important.I have never used one on any animal but have heard good reports from cat,dog,horse owners and I think there are enough genuine "believers" for me to be willing to give it a try.After all, what determines whether something "works" ,Written word or personal experience.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Old Shep said:


> The page you linked to is not science based. Even so, it states:
> "Since scientific support for its use is so limited, it's difficult to determine how magnetic therapy might promote healing. ".
> 
> If you read the science you will see that the studies which showed a positive result have all been flawed (mostly because they were either not blinded to begin with or were unblinded because of the way they were carried out.
> ...


I know where you are coming from entirely. I am a sceptic where it comes to "natural" (ish) treatment, and never once believed that a couple of magnets could have this so called "miracle effect". i don't believe the explanation they give is true, I think its a load of garbage, but I cannot dispute the effects that the bioflow boots had on CJ. Myself and two vets could not come up with any reason other than the boots, why it was he had more recovery in the last 3 months than he'd had in the 12 month period, when nothing else had changed.

My view is now: apart from a bit of money, what have you got to lose? (In the grand scheme of things £35 isn't a terrible amount to lose if it has no effect whatsoever)


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Old Shep said:


> The page you linked to is not science based. Even so, it states:
> "Since scientific support for its use is so limited, it's difficult to determine how magnetic therapy might promote healing. ".
> 
> If you read the science you will see that the studies which showed a positive result have all been flawed (mostly because they were either not blinded to begin with or were unblinded because of the way they were carried out.


The page I linked to quotes several scientific trials. As for the veracity of scientific trials, if you think that a trial such as the one you referenced, (which was of only 30 people) is sufficient to draw any conclusions at all, irrespective of whether or not it was a double blind trial, then your capacity to understand scientific trials is sadly lacking. And as for your trying to make out that such a trial proves ALL scientific trials have found the same - well, all I can say is that you have a lot to learn.



Old Shep said:


> If magnet therapy actually worked, then why doesn't a MRI scanner (an extremely powerful magnet) cure ailments?


I don't think anyone has ever said magnet therapy cures ailments - it is a method of pain relief. And as for MRI scanners not giving pain relief - how do you know they don't? Did you read Tanya's post? (reprinted below) She was given unexpected pain relief by powerful electric magnets.



Tanya1989 said:


> Don't know if this is relevant or not, but when I was in hospital having my last lot of tests, my brain was stimulated with an electro magnet (obviously a lot more powerful and high tech than collars and such) but I noticed that during the "clicks" of the magnets (when being switched on), the pain in my back eased for a few seconds.... I have not been totally pain free for 6 years despite daily painkillers, but for the brief click, I had absolutely NO pain





Old Shep said:


> The answer is that they don't. There is absolutly not one jot of proper evidence that they work beyond placebo (and before anyone says dogs aren't suceptable to placebo : they are when the evidence is not empirical and rests on the owners responses. Owners are influenced by placebo).


Well, you keep believing that and the rest of us (and our animals) will keep using and benefitting from the magnets 

ETA

Lots of evidence from different double-blind trials for different condiitons here:

Magnet Therapy And Science

and here
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/1999/04/990415064738.htm


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Had good experiences with my horse also, boots and on his back. If Rupert was struggling I would give it a whirl and maybe even try horse versions like for the back as it's nearer the leg areas etc and some say gives better results being closer to the area causing issues. We only tried it ok the horse as we won a set out of a magazine but we were quite impressed.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Lots more for than against so it is worth a try. I will have to find a small strap to extend it with though, as they do not make them big enough. That is the usual story when you have a giant breed, isn't it?

I am definitely going to try it though. Thanks


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

newfiesmum said:


> Lots more for than against so it is worth a try. I will have to find a small strap to extend it with though, as they do not make them big enough. That is the usual story when you have a giant breed, isn't it?
> 
> I am definitely going to try it though. Thanks


Its his knees which cause most problems, isn't it? Do you think he'd tolerate wearing horse boots or would they bug him? Just wondering as they'd work closer to his knees wouldn't they and some people say focussing on certain areas is of more use. But then I am thinking horses who are even bigger than your boys I guess! 

Course a collar can be 24/7 which is of more use mind!


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

GoldenShadow said:


> Its his knees which cause most problems, isn't it? Do you think he'd tolerate wearing horse boots or would they bug him? Just wondering as they'd work closer to his knees wouldn't they and some people say focussing on certain areas is of more use. But then I am thinking horses who are even bigger than your boys I guess!
> 
> Course a collar can be 24/7 which is of more use mind!


I don't think he would keep those on! According to Bioflow website it doesn't matter where the affliction is, but it has spread to his elbows now. I shall have to get the biggest size which is 26 1/2 inches, and see if I can get something to extend it with.

I had the same trouble when I was looking for a DAP collar, but this is more important. I have to try something.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

newfiesmum said:


> I don't think he would keep those on! According to Bioflow website it doesn't matter where the affliction is, but it has spread to his elbows now. I shall have to get the biggest size which is 26 1/2 inches, and see if I can get something to extend it with.
> 
> I had the same trouble when I was looking for a DAP collar, but this is more important. I have to try something.


Hopefully you will have some luck with it


----------



## SDPetcare (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi
Outhwaites do a magnetic collar which is up to 28" neck, still not quite there but nearer! 
My parents fox terrier has hip dysplasia and he wears a magnetic collar (either this one or bioflow) and he soon gets stiff if he doesn't have it on.
Welcome to Petrange.co.uk - Pet Products Direct to You | Home

Jessy


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Ive just had a nother nosey at the site and apparently, they offer a repair service on older models where you cant get strap replacment any longer, wondering if its worth contacting customer services and asking if they can do a non standard size or modification of one to fit in that case? Might be worth a go.
As one of their main uses is arthritis, I would find it hard to believe they havent come across the probloem before with a giant breeed. Certainly worth a phone call or email I would have thought.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

SDPetcare said:


> Hi
> Outhwaites do a magnetic collar which is up to 28" neck, still not quite there but nearer!
> My parents fox terrier has hip dysplasia and he wears a magnetic collar (either this one or bioflow) and he soon gets stiff if he doesn't have it on.
> Welcome to Petrange.co.uk - Pet Products Direct to You | Home
> ...


Thanks so much for finding that for me. I have ordered one and see how it goes. It might just fit, as I did measure him with a workman's tape measure! I can't wait to try it.



Sled dog hotel said:


> Ive just had a nother nosey at the site and apparently, they offer a repair service on older models where you cant get strap replacment any longer, wondering if its worth contacting customer services and asking if they can do a non standard size or modification of one to fit in that case? Might be worth a go.
> As one of their main uses is arthritis, I would find it hard to believe they havent come across the probloem before with a giant breeed. Certainly worth a phone call or email I would have thought.


I tried two companies, Bioflow and somewhere else, and neither were interested in making one to order. They go up to 25 1/2 and I found one company that was an inch longer.

I shall see how I get on with the one I have ordered. It is not as fancy as the others, and cheaper, but worth a try. Since it has spread to his elbows he is hobbling again a bit. It is so soul destroying.

He can't walk far, just plods along on a lead and lies down after only a short while off the lead. Ferdie is not getting the walks he should because he doesn't want to go without Joshua, so I will have to try and get him used to it somehow.

I am going to phone about some hydrotherapy this afternoon, but again trying to get one out without the other is a major operation!

I'll let you know how I get on with the collar. Fingers crossed it helps him as he has had me in tears again. I think I worry more about this dog than I ever did about my kids!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

I realy realy hope it helps him


----------



## Fiona Glynn (Jul 11, 2015)

Old Shep said:


> Don't waste your money. There is absolutely no evidence to show that magnets have any effect beyond placebo. The "magnetic force" of these gadgets are also unlikely to penetrate through their own covering!
> 
> It's a lot of pseudo scientific nonsense.
> 
> ...


Do you think dogs understand the concept of placebos?


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

Our old cat had one and it worked wonders for him.
I can understand it being a placebo where humans are concerned but pets won't say it won't work without giving it a try like humans do, they just go with the flow...you have nothing to lose.x
Our collar came from Norstar.
http://norstarmagnetics.com/


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

http://norstarmagnetics.com/animals-pets/27-pet-collar-ex-large.html


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

http://norstarmagnetics.com/search?...orderway=desc&search_query=pets&submit_search=


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

If they aren't long enough, maybe buy two and click them together.x


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Fiona Glynn said:


> Do you think dogs understand the concept of placebos?


I started this thread four years ago in the hope of finding some relief for my young newfie. He passed away shortly afterwards and I don't think it is appropriate to drag this up.

Please, Fiona, if you have a question, start a new thread, do not drag up threads from four years ago.


----------

